# HR20-100 not recieving software download



## gen2rx7 (Jan 30, 2008)

My Hr20-100 is not recieving the download information, it is on it's second try right now. Anyone else having problems with the download?


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Same here. I'll try yet another RBR.


----------



## gen2rx7 (Jan 30, 2008)

after the download failed i reset the reciever and then it went back to download again and nothing, just called tech support and their system is down so they weren't much help. I was hoping to get a new DVR, I got an HR23 sitting in my truck right now LOL


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It looks like the software is missing from the download stream for some reason. I expect it will be back soon.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I've seen reports that it should be working now.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I had the same problem this morning. I'll try a rbr later and see if it works.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I just tried a RBR and it didn't do the download.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Did you just reset, or did you also enter 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote as the DVR started rebooting? That should trigger a new software download.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I just did a reset, I didn't know I needed a secret code to download the software. I figured it would do it automatically, because that's the logical thing for it to do. I forgot that this is DirecTV we're dealing with so logic doesn't come into play very often.

Sorry for the venting. Between this (it didn't help that my son woke me up at 6 on Sunday morning because he couldn't watch tv because it was stuck trying to download the upgrade) and the direct2pc problems, I'm not real thrilled with Directv right now. Which is too bad because usually I'm in the "My HR20 works great!" camp.


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, my HR20-700 has been stuck trying to download the new update for over an hour now.

It never downloads anything, just stays stuck at 0% until I get a screen saying software download error, press RBR to try again (which I have done to exhaustion).

Pretty frustrating...is there any way to bypass the download altogether and try and download it later?


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, after close to two hours it FINALLY downloaded the update.

So advice to those who may have this issue as this update rolls out...just wait it out, it will eventually download.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Also having errors...
Time of reading 04:29am cst

Current firmware: 0x02b0 02/11/09 05:56p <-which caused me to loose programing for that day!! <--

A download of the newest firmware (0x02d7) must of failed as when I first turned on the system it was saying that it was trying to download a new firmware... but no new firmware listed on the system. <-while typing this message got onscreen message about downloading software again with a timer in the upper left saying:

4/seconds of try (160)/30 7D/000C/02B0/02/0102

SEARCHING FOR NEW SOFTWARE (02D7)

DOWNLOADING SOFTWARE... PLEASE WAIT.

PLEASE DO NOT INTERRUPT POWER DURING THIS PROCESS

[__________] 0% complete

....

NOW I HAVE A ON SCREEN MESSAGE:

... ...

SOFTWARE DOWNLOAD ERROR

UNABLE TO DOWNLOAD NEW SOFTWARE. TO TRY AGAIN, OPEN DOOR

ON THE FRONT OF THE RECEIVER AND PRESS THE RED RESET BUTTON

0000-0000

... ... ...
Second "BRB" reset...
TIME NOW 05:01AM CST

--David


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

+1. HR20-100 only. Two HR 20-700 units unaffected so far this AM. Two RBR on the -100 so far with the same results as David C.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. Found my HR20-100 stuck at "SEARCHING FOR NEW SOFTWARE (02D7)"


----------



## tladd (Jul 1, 2004)

Third try and aaabooooo. Worth calling them yet?


----------



## mgp777 (Sep 19, 2007)

gen2rx7 said:


> My Hr20-100 is not recieving the download information, it is on it's second try right now. Anyone else having problems with the download?


Just woke up to the same thing. On my 3rd attempt. In the upper left corner of the screen, what looks like the date is randomly changing...


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

I am having same issues with two HR20-100 boxes. My HR20-700 is not affected. One of my 100s eventually came up but not with the upgrade (2D7). Other 100 is still "stuck" in download.

Is there a way to bypass the new software search??


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

gen2rx7 said:


> My Hr20-100 is not recieving the download information, it is on it's second try right now. Anyone else having problems with the download?


Same here.. 6 RBR's later and pulling power twice.. nada.. lovely..


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

Bad Rex said:


> I am having same issues with two HR20-100 boxes. My HR20-700 is not affected. One of my 100s eventually came up but not with the upgrade (2D7). Other 100 is still "stuck" in download.
> 
> Is there a way to bypass the new software search??


Mods.. maybe a sticky post or something to start capturing these to see extent??


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

My unit is in the same loop right now. Getting stuck at 0%. Counter in the upper left gets to 4/xxx/30 and then the middle number keeps growing.


----------



## ejkuhl (Jun 11, 2007)

My hr20-100 is also stuck at 0%


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Both of my HR20-100's are stuck in the same loop.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

Seems to be something bad at the point trying to go from 4/xx/30 to 4/xx/40. Mine jumped to 4/xx/40 a couple of times then went back to 4/xx/30 like it found bad data and was trying again.


----------



## NASCR2424 (Nov 16, 2007)

I called Directv and someone with tech support says they are aware of the problem and the engineers are working on it. seems to be the 100 series. Mine is a HR20-100 stuck at 0%


----------



## NASCR2424 (Nov 16, 2007)

after about 7 reboots I turned my tv off around 4:45 AM. About 5:15 AM I turned my tv back on and the picture was there. after about 15 minutes of watching tv a screen popped up about downloaded needed with a choice to download now or wait. I hit download now and its back to the previous 0% and nothing happening.


----------



## kanderna (Feb 11, 2007)

Ditto. Got 3 HR20-100s doing the same. :nono2:


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

Same thing still going on over 48 hours later. Just another incident that confirms my opinion that the "programmers" at DirecTV are incompetent.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

One of my units finally came back on but when I go to the menu and check the software version it's shows the older update back on 11 February. For some reason it "gave up" trying to download the new software. I've turned it off and on and it's still working fine but not trying to get the update. The other unit is stuck in the loop.


----------



## kanderna (Feb 11, 2007)

randyk47 said:


> One of my units finally came back on but when I go to the menu and check the software version it's shows the older update back on 11 February. For some reason it "gave up" trying to download the new software. I've turned it off and on and it's still working fine but not trying to get the update. The other unit is stuck in the loop.


I have a feeling that's where I'm at. Wife said it was working now, but I'm sure that means that it gave up. Not sure on the other two.


----------



## js615 (Jan 10, 2007)

So I too am stricken with the software issue - so glad I can pay in excess of $120 per month to be nothing more than a beta tester for DirecTV. Not only that, when I called support this morning I was instructed to swap the two RG-6's feeding all my HR-20's. Nice - here I am in a suit, pulling out the equipement rack and lying on the floor playing tech support for them. I figure those guys charge about $80 per hour...so if DirecTV is going to ask me to do that kind of work I expect to get paid accordingly.

Here's the kicker - when I asked to speak to the supervisor, the supervisor told me that they expect their customers to help them fix the problems. I told her, "oh yeah? Well, I expect DirecTV to provide me consistent and predicitable service and that every software update doesn't put me in the role of technician." She said nothing. 

I wonder how many more times I can take this before I finally give up and order cable TV...God that will kill me to do that, but I just cant do this anymore with DirecTV.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine started taking the update after my last rbr.. all is working now..


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

My question is.. why if the receiver is connected to a network are we downloading software via the satellite??? When they could download from a server then install??

Lost count on "RBR"s since 5:AM CST...I have another issue with DirecTV's tech support most likely will be picking up phone and calling around... (after 13years as a customer!)


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

David Carmichael said:


> My question is.. why if the receiver is connected to a network are we downloading software via the satellite??? When they could download from a server then install??


Because not everyone is connected to a network. And if they have this much trouble sending out a sofware update via satellite to everyone, can you imagine how badly they'd screw it up if they tried to figure out who is connected to a network and who isn't and send the update different ways?


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

This thread explains what I saw this morning. My HR20-100 had rebooted during the night (blue ring was lit) but I still had the 02B0 firmware.

My HR22-100 is also still on 02B0.

I guess I'll wait and see. Maybe try an RBR this evening.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Has anyone posted the details of this software release yet? My HR20-100 had the blue eye again this AM, didn't have a chance to see if DL was successful.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

David Carmichael said:


> My question is.. why if the receiver is connected to a network are we downloading software via the satellite??? When they could download from a server then install??
> 
> Lost count on "RBR"s since 5:AM CST...I have another issue with DirecTV's tech support most likely will be picking up phone and calling around... (after 13years as a customer!)


The Satellite connection is the only guaranteed link ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. Is this still happening right now or did it clear up as we've gotten later in the day?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

csgo said:


> Same thing still going on over 48 hours later. Just another incident that confirms my opinion that the "programmers" at DirecTV are incompetent.


I don't blame the programmers, I blame the incompetant QA dept.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Doug - It's still happening right now.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

FYI, My HR20-100 has not yet to even try to get the latest, and it seems not so great, software version. I guess this is a good thing for me. 

Question: are any of these units that are having problems connected via SWM?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. Is this still happening right now or did it clear up as we've gotten later in the day?


As of about 9:00am CT, mine is ok again, but did not update.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm using SWM. Still have one unit that gave up trying and is working fine. Second unit is caught up in the loop. I've lost count of the RBR I've done....something like five plus right now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> FYI, My HR20-100 has not yet to even try to get the latest, and it seems not so great, software version. I guess this is a good thing for me.
> 
> Question: are any of these units that are having problems connected via SWM?


I think you'll find the software update actually to be an improvement over what you already have .. That being said, clearly something is wrong with the download process which no doubt is making this frustrating. I've passed this information on to the folks at DIRECTV so hopefully it will be resolved in short order.


----------



## js615 (Jan 10, 2007)

My wife is on RBR #15 for both of my HR-20's as of 9:51 CST.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. Is this still happening right now or did it clear up as we've gotten later in the day?


Only one unit of two (thank G-D, my wife's new TV/HR20-100 was not affected)tried to download the new software. Mine was caught in the loop. Shut itself off after about 15 minutes at about 4 AM central. Tried one RBR, went to web site and saw this was widespread. Before I left for work at 8, blue lights were back on, unit was functioning, but on last release (believe it was 2b). Will check when I get home and report back.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. Is this still happening right now or did it clear up as we've gotten later in the day?


It seems that it is still happening!

Lost count on the number of 'RBR's

Just did a 'RBR' and the system did not go into the 'searching for download' mode.. but the version is still the older version?

--David

Side note ever since having my HR-20-100 (one which the phone modem failed after six months and my current on which I have had for 18months) I have had to go in and edit the off air antenna setting as the list most all Kansas stations not just the stations which my zip code can receive and so a western Kansas PBS station get choosen first over my local NBC station which both have the same former VHF channel number!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

HR20-100 did a update last night. I know because the blue light came on and woke me up.

Blue Light was spinning for hours. Screen was showing updates.
After several hours. The update made it and the DVR worked fine by 7am CT.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

My second receiver just came back on. Looking at the system information it has defaulted back to the update I got on 11 February and not whatever update DirecTV tried to push last night/this morning. Anyhow, both of my HR20's are up and running with the old software so I'm happy until they try this again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

scottchez said:


> HR20-100 did a update last night. I know because the blue light came on and woke me up.
> 
> Blue Light was spinning for hours. Screen was showing updates.
> After several hours. The update made it and the DVR worked fine by 7am CT.


press and hold the {INFO} button and you should be able to find the current version of the firmware. It may still be the previous national release.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ATARI said:


> I don't blame the programmers, I blame the incompetant QA dept.


That a download fails is almost certainly not the fault of the QA department. It would appear that the download routines aren't sufficiently fault tolerant and that's not something you can easily test.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

harsh said:


> That a download fails is almost certainly not the fault of the QA department. It would appear that the download routines aren't sufficiently fault tolerant and that's not something you can easily test.


Have owned these almost three years, believe this is the first time this has happened. Relax. Will be fixed.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

There are some reports on the D* Help Forums that it is working now. Anyone here get back up and running?


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

harsh said:


> That a download fails is almost certainly not the fault of the QA department. It would appear that the download routines aren't sufficiently fault tolerant and that's not something you can easily test.


I have to respectfully disagree. Quality Control was definitely lacking on this NR. Just look at the posts when the staggered release began. There were already widespread reports that this was happening even before today. So what did they do? They went ahead and pushed it out to thousands of more receivers last night! So now they have a lot more angry customers on their hands. To me that means incompetence, plain and simple.

BTW, my HR20-100 has been stuck at 0% since late last night. Many RBR's to no avail.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tritch,

I certainly understand that this can be frustrating .. I know exactly what you are dealing with. I've gotten confirmation that DIRECTV Engineers are working on this issue to get it resolved as quickly as possible.


----------



## js615 (Jan 10, 2007)

Doug - just talked with D*TV - they said still working on it, but to let the software update fail and the system will revert to old SW release. Do you or anyone have any ideas how long that will take? My two HD-20s seem to just time out and go to sleep...


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

One of my units only tried a couple of times and defaulted back to the old software so it was only about an hour. A second unit kept trying, including going to sleep, and I'd wake it up and try again. Took seven or eight RBR's and some four hours before it defaulted back to the old software.


----------



## js615 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys - let's hope that they get this figured out soon. Very disapointing.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> That a download fails is almost certainly not the fault of the QA department. It would appear that the download routines aren't sufficiently fault tolerant and that's not something you can easily test.


Hmmm...let's see -- in the past six months we've had two updates that were stopped from being rolled out nationally due to problems (0x251 & 0x2ca), then we had one that was pushed out during prime time (0x290), and now we have one that the HR20-100s can't complete download on.

I would say QA is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. Is this still happening right now or did it clear up as we've gotten later in the day?


As of 8:15, both mine got the update and is working fine


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Hmmm...let's see -- in the past six months we've had two updates that were stopped from being rolled out nationally due to problems (0x251 & 0x2ca), then we had one that was pushed out during prime time (0x290), and now we have one that the HR20-100s can't complete download on.
> 
> I would say QA is asleep at the wheel.


And just how much actual TV did anyone miss do to these minor issues? Between rain fade, power outages, last minute programing changes, etc. I would say there are far more things that affect viewing/recording than these few glitches. It's only TV folks!


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Received update around 2:30am cst 04/04/09


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

According to my receivers the update finally processed around 2:34 AM. Of course, after all of that I don't see anything of major importance but it's not like I live and breath for more bells and whistles with my receivers. Long as they basically work I'm perfectly happy.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

poppo said:


> And just how much actual TV did anyone miss do to these minor issues? Between rain fade, power outages, last minute programing changes, etc. I would say there are far more things that affect viewing/recording than these few glitches. It's only TV folks!


Yeah, but it's TV that we're paying a PREMIUM for and expect at a minimum that it works as advertised.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

3/3/2009 I had 4 failed software updates on my HR20-100

3:18 a.m. CST
4:18 a.m. CST
5:23 a.m. CST
6:21 a.m. CST

As of 6:30 a.m. CST 3/4/2009 there have been no additional attempts at a software update.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

My update from Tuesday AM failed as well. They did not attempt an update last night.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Both my HR20-100's updated at 2:35 AM Central. Thank goodness this one worked as my wife's box updated this time, not last night when mine was having the same trouble everyone else had.

Noticed a new notification of PPV On Demand movies available via a tab on the playlist page. 

My box in living room is networked, hers in bedroom is not. Will the On Demand movies still work for her? Or is this just PPV with a fancy name? 
Haven't seen anything else new, but then again, didn't have time to play around with the d/l this morning.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

puckhead said:


> My update from Tuesday AM failed as well. They did not attempt an update last night.


Give it one more day


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Give it one more day


Mrs. Puck indicates update has arrived! (Ox2d7) All is well again! 

Do we have any release notes?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Release Notes


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Give it one more day


OK


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

steve053 said:


> Yeah, but it's TV that we're paying a PREMIUM for and expect at a minimum that it works as advertised.


Even if one were paying $125 per month, that's about 17 cents an hour. Not really a whole lot to get worked up about IMO.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

poppo said:


> Even if one were paying $125 per month, that's about 17 cents an hour. Not really a whole lot to get worked up about IMO.


It's fair that folks are frustrated by this mishap. The good news is that all appears to be working properly again at this point.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It's fair that folks are frustrated by this mishap. The good news is that all appears to be working properly again at this point.


I can confirm both 

So far so good with Boomerang.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

poppo said:


> Even if one were paying $125 per month, that's about 17 cents an hour. Not really a whole lot to get worked up about IMO.


If you were paying $125 a month for furnace fuel would you complain bitterly if your house was cold?


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

You can see my issues in a related thread ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153567&page=2

I received the 0x02D7 software update at 3:36 a.m. ... it took 10 minutes to download and then there was almost 10 more minutes of receiver resetting and checking before the picture came back up again.

I pressed the LIST button, because I had three recorded programs ... and a NEW FEATURE popped up ... "Top Movies"

It says ... "we've updated your receiver so the latest Hollywood blockbusters are now available instantly on demand. Even better, they're all in HD!"

To find Top Movies:
*Press the LIST button on your remote
*Press the GREEN button to display the "Top Movies" tab
*Select the movie you want to watch

(only movie in the tab at the moment is "Zack and Miri Make A Porno")

I hit OK with the select button and it DID NOT delete my three previous recording. Had a feeling it might with new software, but they are still there 

Now I hope this fixes my Tuner 2 "771" issue.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> If you were paying $125 a month for furnace fuel would you complain bitterly if your house was cold?


Not if it was cold for a whole 20 minutes or less. And unless you have some antiquated heating system, if the power goes out, you aren't getting any heat anyway. So who do you complain bitterly to when the wind knocks down a power line or you get rain fade or when there is a last minute programming change?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

kryscio23 said:


> Now I hope this fixes my Tuner 2 "771" issue.


It should.

And who is your avatar picture of?


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

ATARI said:


> It should.
> 
> And who is your avatar picture of?


She's a Goddess, isn't she? You aren't the first one to notice and ask/PM me about her


----------

